# Rescued Donkey Pictures



## virginia (Jun 11, 2004)

MeadowRidge has asked me to post these pictures for her. They are of a Donkey she rescued. I'll let her tell you the whole story. It is sad. But, now it's better.


----------



## Candleliteranch (Jun 11, 2004)

OMG! Look at those feet! I don't know the story, but God bless her for rescueing this poor donkey!



I won't even say what I think should be done to the person responsible for letting this poor animal get in this condition!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 11, 2004)

yes, this is the donkey I vented about and rescued. She is a sweetheart



and seems to just appreciate anything we do to help her.



She is definitely going to be a keeper!



it took me months to get her, but she is finally home and safe! Bob (hubby) had already cut back her hooves a good 4-5"s before I took these pics. (actually he cut the "curl" completely off) my farrier was out this past Monday who did some more extensive work, (I will take some new pics tomorrow and ask Ginny to post them again for me...Thank you Ginny!) after her last trim she didnt quit know HOW to walk, but things are coming along very good. Her rope burns are healing nicely. She does seem to be quit a LONER out in the pasture so I am hoping my other jenny makes friends with her, she does get along great with the minis. It took her a few days to get use to the taste of grain, but now she waits at the barn door for me to let her in so she can eat. I just am so glad I was able to get her out of the situation she was in. There are 2 more jacks there which I am working on at the time,



I have been told one is sold and the other he is keeping,(for back board) but I am keeping almost every other day contact with him in regards to them.



I cant go into details on what is being done...but I will say hopefully she never gets away with it again!!



Corinne


----------



## minimule (Jun 11, 2004)

WOW! That is pretty bad. Glad you got her and she is good hands now.


----------



## srpwildrose (Jun 11, 2004)

Corrine, Bless you for caring for this donkey. YES, they are really such sweet creatures!!!!! I have 3 and they just love attention.....it's hard to stop brushing them......they want me to keep going and going and going and going.

I was having a TERRIBLE time with flys on their legs, and SWAT is working fantastic. It is pink in color, so I put pink on the tips of their ears, on each leg, and then wipe my hands off on the hair on their backs and neck. Really help alot.

Hope she gets along with the other Jenny soon. My girls are inseperable.


----------



## virginia (Jun 11, 2004)

I didn't know her history, I am so glad you were able to rescue this poor animal. I think she'll be following you around for the rest of her life. Good work!

Ginny StP


----------



## Marty (Jun 13, 2004)

[SIZE=21pt]OUTSTANDING! CHEERS, RAH![/SIZE]


----------



## spottedrj (Jun 13, 2004)

poor thing, i have one i got in dec. last year. her feet at one point had curled and cut into her hoofs (all 4) she was not a happy girl. after much work and diet (she has a nasty fat roll on her neck) she can now run thru the pasture like she should!!!!



she still has a fat roll but not has big as it once was.

good for you to save her!!!!


----------



## StarWish (Jun 14, 2004)

Corinne,

You are a TRUE rescuer!!!!



It's SO nice to know she will be safe and well-cared for now that you have her in your care!!! Thank goodness for people like you. Hugs to you. I swear they know when they have been saved! Kiss her for us...

StarWish/Colleen


----------

